# Cigarettes More Addictive Than Heroin



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What's this got to do with dog training? http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/d...s-are-more-addicting-than-heroin-and-how-it-a


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

smoking isn't addictive is it Lucile.? How long has it been now Lucile?


----------

